# Any way to simulate a dialin to tivo?



## stebu (Oct 15, 2002)

I have a dead tivo with lifetime service. I am about to get a XL4, and if I have a working lifetime service tivo tied to my account, the lifetime service would be $400 instead of $500 for me. Is there any way to simulate a dialin to tivo so they see my dead tivo as active?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

No. It has to phone in itself to prove it is active. Since your product's life is indeed over, so is its service.


----------



## bshrock (Jan 6, 2012)

which model and does the Dead TiVo boot at all?


----------



## stebu (Oct 15, 2002)

bshrock said:


> which model and does the Dead TiVo boot at all?


It is a TCD 140060 (old Series2), and when it boots, there is no video out at all and all the front LCDs are lit. The hard drives do spin up, but I don't think it is booting properly... i do not hear any drive access noises. I suppose it wouldn't hurt to start it up with a phone line attached and see what happens.


----------



## bshrock (Jan 6, 2012)

All LEDs on most likely is a problem with the power supply.


----------

